# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Софт >  WEXLER  стала единственным производителем из России на MWC - 2015 в Барселоне

## Labs

Со 2 по 5 марта 2015 года в Барселоне прошла ежегодная международная выставка Mobile World Congress (MWC) – 2015, которая является крупнейшим событием на рынке мобильных технологий. В этом году единственным производителем цифровой электроники из России стала компания WEXLER, которая представила свои новинки – планшеты, смартфонов и устройства носимой электроники.

Вот уже седьмой год как WEXLER успешно выпускает современные, функциональные, качественные, и при этом, доступные устройства на каждый день. В 2015 году компания WEXLER нацелена существенно расширить свое присутствие на рынке планшетов, смартфонов и носимой электроники в России и за рубежом. В текущем году модельный ряд продуктов WEXLER будет обновлен, начиная от мобильных устройств начального уровня до сверхпроизводительных устройств. 

Экспозиция WEXLER в 2015 году прошла под знаком наиболее востребованного стандарта беспроводной высокоскоростной передачи данных – 4G (LTE). Новинки WEXLER, поддерживающие 4G (LTE), характеризуются значительным увеличением быстродействия: более чем в 7 раз увеличится скорости скачиваний приложений и игр; более чем в 2   раза ускорится буферизация потока HD-видео; более чем в 10 раз вырастет скорость загрузки изображений и буферизация потока музыки.

На стенде WEXLER были представлены первые образцы новых моделей планшетов серии WEXLER.ULTIMA 7 LTE, которые базируются на новейших процессорах с 64-битной архитектурой и поддерживают передачу данных в сетях 4G (LTE) со скоростью до 150Мб/с. Была показана первая модель линейки WEXLER.ULTIMA 7 LTE, которая имеет мощный четырехъядерный процессор, высокоскоростную память LPDD3 и 16-ядерный видеоускоритель Mali760 MP2, отличающийся низким энергопотреблением. Полностью ламинированный IPS-экран WEXLER.ULTIMA 7 LTE выполнен по технологии OGS и имеет олеофобное покрытие. Модель оснащена двумя встроенными камерами (фронтальной камерой с разрешением 2.0Мп и тыловой 5.0 Мп), а также батареей увеличенной емкости 3400 мАч, благодаря чему новинка имеет высокие показатели автономной работы.

Большой интерес у посетителей стенда вызвали новые модели из линейки WEXLER.MOBI -  высокопроизводительных компактных планшетов с поддержкой сети последнего поколения 4G (LTE) и разработанных на базе однокристальных платформ Qualcomm Snapdragon 400 и 410. Помимо моделей WEXLER.MOBI 7 LTE и WEXLER.MOBI 8 LTE, был представлен 6.95-дюймовый планшет, оснащенный новым 64-битным однокристальным процессором Qualcomm Snapdragon 410, выполненный по 28-нм технологии. Интегрированный графический модуль Qualcomm Adreno 306 новинки обладает пониженным энергопотреблением  (TDP) в сравнении с видеопроцессором предыдущего поколения и позволяет смотреть видео в качестве Full HD 1080р, а также играть в самые требовательные к графике 3D-игры. С 4G-подключением скорость устройства возрастает в среднем до 10 раз. 

Большого внимания заслуживают новинки серии WEXLER.ULTIMA TWIST – первых планшетов с поворотной камерой в России и странах СНГ. Вслед за уже поступившей в широкую продажу первой модели из данной серии - WEXLER.ULTIMA 7 TWIST, на выставке были показаны сразу две новые разработки компании: WEXLER.ULTIMA 8 TWIST – 8-дюймовый четырехядерный планшет с 8Мп поворотной камерой и WEXLER.ULTIMA 7 TWIST+ - 7-дюймовый четырехядерный планшет с 13Мп поворотной камерой.

Также была анонсирована новая модель WEXLER.TAB 8iQ OCTA, оснащенная быстрым восьмиядерным процессором, 2Гб оперативной памяти, 16Гб встроенной памяти,  ярким IPS экраном и 3G модулем. Данная модель обладает повышенной производительностью, при этом сохраняет преемственность высокого стандарта качества и эргономики серии WEXLER.TAB 8iQ.

Помимо планшетов, WEXLER представила в Барселоне 4 новые модели смартфонов. WEXLER.ZEN 4.5 LTE – новый смартфон, сохранивший преемственность в дизайне и эргономике модели WEXLER.ZEN 4.5, а также в поддержке функции SMART WAKE-UP, имеет поддержку сетей нового поколения 4G(LTE) и разработан на базе 64-битного  четырехядерного процессора. Следующая новинка WEXLER.ZEN 5 POWER является 5-дюймовым четырехядерным смартфоном с полностью ламинированным IPS-экраном, HD-разрешением 1280х720 и 3G модулем. Главной особенностью данной модели является емкая батарея 4000 мАч с функцией POWER BANK, что не просто увеличивает время работы смартфона без подзарядки в 2 раза, но и позволяет заряжать от своего смартфона сторонние девайсы.

Абсолютно новый и современный подход WEXLER к разработке смартфонов отражен в новых моделях WEXLER.ZEN 5 LTE и WEXLER.ZEN 5.5 LTE. 5-дюймовый смартфон, поддерживающий 4G (LTE), имеет ультратонкий корпус (толщиной 7,4 мм), выполненный с обоих сторон из высокопрочного  стекла Gorilla Glass 3. Модель разработана на базе новейшего 64-битного четырехядерного процессора. Яркий полностью ламинированный экран с олеофобным покрытием выполнен по новой LTPS-технологии, что позволило на 30% снизить энергопотребление всего устройства, увеличить яркость, улучшить отзывчивость тач-скрина и повысить стабильность работы. Смартфон имеет 2 камеры: фронтальная 5 Мп, основная – 8Мп с автофокусом и двойной светодиодной вспышкой. 

WEXLER.ZEN 5.5 LTE – 5.5-дюймовый восьмиядерный смартфон с ярким IPS-экраном с Full HD разрешением, оперативной памятью 2 Гб и встроенной памятью16 Гб в компактном slim-корпусе из высококачественного алюминия. Новинка оснащена фронтальной 13Мп камерой и основной 13Мп камерой с автофокусом и двойной светодиодной вспышкой. 

WEXLER  также показала ряд моделей носимой электроники, а именно новинки фитнес-треккеров, которые совместимы сразу с несколькими операционными системами. Треккер демонстрирует время и дату, отображает персональные сообщения, имеет шагомер, осуществляет контроль сна. Автоматически синхронизируется с ПК без необходимости скачивания сторонних приложений с помощью USB-порта. Фитнес-трекер обладает определенным объемом встроенной памяти, что позволяет его использовать в качестве USB-накопителя. Без подзарядки гаджет способен сохранять заряд до 7 дней. 

Комментируя данное событие, директор по маркетингу компании WEXLER Чебатко Алексей отметил: «MWC-2015 – это, безусловно, ключевое событие в мире мобильных технологий. Компания WEXLER традиционно принимает участие в данном мероприятии. В этом году выставка была для нас очень успешной, помимо демонстрации новинок широкой аудитории, мы собрали множество контактов, которые позволят нам уже в ближайшее время расширить географию продаж».

----------

